# Film Score Project Files - Download Hub



## ashtongleckman

Hey all, I wanted to create a place where I can post the project files for all my mockups. Hopefully it will be a bit easier to navigate than going through the YouTube descriptions. I'll update the list as new ones become available. Hope this helps. 

Best,
Ashton


*Wonder Woman*
*Interstellar (New Suite)*
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/bya84dxrvfwz81k/Dune.mid?dl=0 (Dune)*
*A Cure for Wellness*
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/kokr07sy5098bb4/Shape%20of%20Water.mid?dl=0 (The Shape of Water)*
*https://bit.ly/2LPNyF1 (The Hunger Games)*
*The Last Samurai (New Suite)*
*Crimson Tide*
*TENET*
*Benjamin Wallfisch's IT*
*The Ring*
*Gravity*
*Band of Brothers*
*Inferno*
*Dunkirk*
*The Dark Knight Rises*
*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mrvhk3pcalem8n6/AAAPy4uOFa7lLHBrNMyLfGgVa?dl=0 (The Lion King)*
*Edward Scissorhands*
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5yxnmwwshc620h4/AABa0YjrnE04sYjHEtiEjW8_a?dl=0 (Game of Thrones)*_
_*The Martian*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aw0m4e70csw4d8g/AAA7f_vDcUElLmq_dka2IbbKa?dl=0 (Atonement)*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/owg2t5dgs3yjjm6/AABmJ7iufanJfIndQDM1htzHa?dl=0 (The Polar Express)*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xzlosgndb5ejjza/AAAdqiwIFzTganEFN4yVqNpLa?dl=0 (The Dark Knight)*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aytg7fynar2dgfp/AAC88EwIrkjeqZL7PPveC5BVa?dl=0 (Harry Potter 7 + 8)*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/42p3gm646iukccm/AAA-KMBuf_472vZgagQ5LY-ra?dl=0 (The DaVinci Code)*_
_*The Imitation Game*_
_*https://bit.ly/2PmQV34 (Gladiator)*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/psyg9qw8tqprv9k/AAAFaiTRHGk-2yF6AUjoJ6jDa?dl=0 (Interstellar)*_
*Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End*
_*The Last Samurai*_
_*Inception*_
_*The Maze Runner*_
_*Theory of Everything*_
_*Man of Steel*_
_*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8p6b64s824onmkv/AAC-hjCMxRMtxEEAasY8rAB-a?dl=0 (The Danish Girl)*_
Link to all the associated videos: 


*Wonder Woman (New Suite) *
*Interstellar (New Suite)*
*Dune*
*The Shape of Water*
*The Hunger Games*
*Crimson Tide*
*The Last Samurai (New Suite)*
*TENET*
*The Ring*
*Benjamin Wallfisch's IT*
*Gravity*
*Band of Brothers*
*Inferno*
*Dunkirk*
*The Dark Knight Rises*
*Edward Scissorhands *
*The Lion King*
_*Game of Thrones*_
_*The Martian*_
_*Atonement*_
_*The Polar Express*_
_*The Dark Knight*_
_*The Imitation Game*_
_*Harry Potter 7 + 8*_
_*Interstellar*_
_*The Last Samurai*_
_*Inception*_
_*The Maze Runner*_
_*Theory of Everything*_
_*Man of Steel*_
_*The Danish Girl*_


----------



## mouse

Whaaaaa. This is awesome


----------



## Divico

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Iskra

As always, incredibly generous from you Ashton! Many thanks!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Wow thank you very much for this Ashton


----------



## Francis Bourre

Great spirit, thanks for that!


----------



## DynamicK

Thanks for these.


----------



## garyhiebner

Wow, this is Awesome, thanks @ashtongleckman!


----------



## nik

Great man,thanks a lot!


----------



## jononotbono

Cheers man!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Hey, this is really great! Very generous of you.


----------



## Mike Fox

Hell yeah!


----------



## ashtongleckman

List is updated as of Nov. 28th 2018


----------



## joed

Very generous. Thank you.


----------



## Divico

Started watching the dark knight episode. Really good stuff. Some people would charge money for such a content. What I'd like to know is did you get the permission to use movie scenes in there or is it ok to use fragments this way? (copyright wise)


----------



## ashtongleckman

Divico said:


> Started watching the dark knight episode. Really good stuff. Some people would charge money for such a content. What I'd like to know is did you get the permission to use movie scenes in there or is it ok to use fragments this way? (copyright wise)


As long as you follow youtube fair use, all is good.


----------



## AllanH

Thank you for sharing your work. Very interesting and educational.


----------



## ashtongleckman

The new polar express episode, and the full 2018 collection is also now available


----------



## BezO

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## Rob

thanks Ashton, you're a true master of orchestral simulations


----------



## Bill the Lesser

This stuff is simply incredible. You've got a remarkable talent, my friend! Can't thank you enough for the huge amount of effort you've put into these. It's impressive how you've configured these to be useful over the entire range of composer skills.


----------



## Hasen6

Thanks so much for sharing these. I thought if someone was gonna be sharing stuff like this it would only be average but I'm happily surprised that they are in fact amazing.

Btw your link for the Harry Potter associated video is wrong so doesn't work.


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hasen6 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these. I thought if someone was gonna be sharing stuff like this it would only be average but I'm happily surprised that they are in fact amazing.
> 
> Btw your link for the Harry Potter associated video is wrong so doesn't work.


Link should be fixed now.


----------



## ashtongleckman

List updated as of Febuary 2019!
Brand new suite for Dario Marinelli's Atonement score..


----------



## Vonk

Thank you very much for these. To be able to study with the use of stems & midi files is fascinating. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## ashtongleckman

List of downloads updated as of end of March 2019. Two new addition suites / episodes for Harry Gregson-Williams' "The Martian" and Ramin Djawadi's "Game of Thrones."


----------



## haroldj24

Thanks!!!


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hi everyone, the list is updated as of September 2019!


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

ashtongleckman said:


> Hi everyone, the list is updated as of September 2019!


First of all: Thanx, thanx, thanx, … I cannot repeat this enough!!!
Then, I checked all the links and found some not working as expected:
The Lion King (https://www.dropbox.com/home/Misc/Lion King): It says: The folder ‘/Misc/Lion King’ doesn’t exist
Game of Thrones was swapped. That means that the video is listed under the bits collection and the link to the bits is listed under the associated videos
The Martian has only links to YouTube and no link to the bits (in both sections)
Harry Potter 7 + 8 (http://harry potter 7 + 8/) in the videos section is a dead link

Sorry for bothering you but maybe you could correct this?


----------



## maxmaffia

Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## premjj

Thank you for sharing this.

Can you suggest what might be a relatively easier score to start studying, out of all of these?


----------



## kkleemusic

Awesome!


----------



## ashtongleckman

premjj said:


> Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Can you suggest what might be a relatively easier score to start studying, out of all of these?



It really depends. Some are more complex compositionally such as Polar Express, and some are more complex sonically and programming-wise (specifically Interstellar and Inception). I'd start with something that has a lot of repeated figures and builds relatively straightforwardly. Maybe start with DaVinci Code, or take a look at the last few minutes of the Inception suite for "Time." If you're looking for MIDI realism, go towards some of the more acoustic scores like Atonement or Imitation Game.


----------



## ashtongleckman

THE DARK KNIGHT RISES and EDWARD SCISSORHANDS suites are now available!!


----------



## Zero&One

ashtongleckman said:


> THE DARK KNIGHT RISES and EDWARD SCISSORHANDS suites are now available!!



Do you have the midi for Edward available? Beautiful work on it btw


----------



## ashtongleckman

James H said:


> Do you have the midi for Edward available? Beautiful work on it btw



Sure thing 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ide1ddr0znzcglo/Edward MIDI.midi?dl=0


----------



## mitra

Thanks Ashton!


----------



## Valérie_D

Mesmerized by Edward S. at the moment.


----------



## Fran

Thanks Ashton!!


----------



## ashtongleckman

The list is updated as of November 30th with the brand new Dunkirk project/video!


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hi everyone. The list is updated with Inferno.


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hi everyone, the list of free film score files is updated as of June 2020 with new ones for Gravity, The Ring, and Band of Brothers. Enjoy!


----------



## ashtongleckman

This list is updated as of January 2021. New additions are suites for Zimmer's Crimson Tide and The Ring, Benjamin Wallfisch's IT, and Tenet by Ludwig Goransson. happy new year!


----------



## YaniDee

Totally grateful and appreciative, but..how do you guys use these files? Are you using the midi files, cause you'd need a lot of libraries and effects to open the Cubase files, no?


----------



## Aceituna

ashtongleckman said:


> Hi everyone, the list of free film score files is updated as of June 2020 with new ones for Gravity, The Ring, and Band of Brothers. Enjoy!


+1 for you, Ashton.
Best wishes.


----------



## mareasmusic

ashtongleckman said:


> Hola a todos, quería crear un lugar donde pueda publicar los archivos del proyecto para todas mis maquetas. Con suerte, será un poco más fácil navegar que recorrer las descripciones de YouTube. Actualizaré la lista a medida que haya nuevas disponibles. Espero que esto ayude.
> 
> Mejor,
> Ashton
> 
> 
> *https://bit.ly/2LPNyF1 (Los juegos del hambre)*
> *marea carmesí*
> *PRINCIPIO*
> *Tecnología de Benjamin Wallfisch*
> *El anillo*
> *Gravedad*
> *Banda de hermanos*
> *Infierno*
> *Dunkerque*
> *El caballero oscuro se levanta*
> *https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mrvhk3pcalem8n6/AAAPy4uOFa7lLHBrNMyLfGgVa?dl=0 (El rey León)*
> *Eduardo manos de tijera*
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5yxnmwwshc620h4/AABa0YjrnE04sYjHEtiEjW8_a?dl=0 (Game of Thrones)*_
> _*El marciano*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aw0m4e70csw4d8g/AAA7f_vDcUElLmq_dka2IbbKa?dl=0 (Expiación)*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/owg2t5dgs3yjjm6/AABmJ7iufanJfIndQDM1htzHa?dl=0 (El expreso Polar)*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xzlosgndb5ejjza/AAAdqiwIFzTganEFN4yVqNpLa?dl=0 (El caballero oscuro)*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/aytg7fynar2dgfp/AAC88EwIrkjeqZL7PPveC5BVa?dl=0 (Harry Potter 7 + 8)*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/42p3gm646iukccm/AAA-KMBuf_472vZgagQ5LY-ra?dl=0 (El codigo Da Vinci)*_
> _*El juego de la imitación*_
> _*https://bit.ly/2PmQV34 (Gladiador)*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/psyg9qw8tqprv9k/AAAFaiTRHGk-2yF6AUjoJ6jDa?dl=0 (Interestelar)*_
> *Piratas del Caribe: en el fin del mundo*
> _*El último samurai*_
> _*Comienzo*_
> _*El corredor del laberinto*_
> _*Teoría del todo*_
> _*Hombre de Acero*_
> _*Mujer Maravilla*_
> _*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8p6b64s824onmkv/AAC-hjCMxRMtxEEAasY8rAB-a?dl=0 (La chica danesa)*_
> Enlace a todos los videos asociados:
> 
> 
> *Los juegos del hambre*
> *marea carmesí*
> *PRINCIPIO*
> *El anillo*
> *Tecnología de Benjamin Wallfisch*
> *Gravedad*
> *Banda de hermanos*
> *Infierno*
> *Dunkerque*
> *El caballero oscuro se levanta*
> *Eduardo manos de tijera *
> *El rey León*
> _*Game of Thrones*_
> _*El marciano*_
> _*Expiación*_
> _*El expreso Polar*_
> _*El caballero oscuro*_
> _*El juego de la imitación*_
> _*Harry Potter 7 + 8*_
> _*Interestelar*_
> _*El último samurai*_
> _*Comienzo*_
> _*El corredor del laberinto*_
> _*Teoría del todo*_
> _*Hombre de Acero*_
> _*Mujer Maravilla*_
> _*La chica danesa*_


Muchisimas Gracias. Cuando sea un compositor famoso te invitare a que dirijas mi orquesta. Gracias


----------



## DynamicK

Thanks for your hard work Ashton.


----------



## rudi

Fantastic! How come I never noticed this thread before!
Thanks for the great work Ashton


----------



## Markrs

Crimson Tide MIDI.mid


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Markrs

Happy 21st Birthday to @ashtongleckman Thank you for your excellent YouTube channel and all the fabulous mock-ups you do and the resources with them!


----------



## ashtongleckman

Markrs said:


> Happy 21st Birthday to @ashtongleckman Thank you for your excellent YouTube channel and all the fabulous mock-ups you do and the resources with them!


Thank you!


----------



## ashtongleckman

My new suite for Benjamin Wallfisch’s cure for wellness is now added to the list


----------



## Saxer

Great work! And Happy Bb-Day too!


----------



## Markrs

Behind the Score: The Hunger Games


----------



## Therealpenguin

Thanks!


----------



## Markrs

Behind the Score: The Shape of Water​


In this episode of Behind the Score, we explore the mystical world of Alexandre Desplat's The Shape of Water score, winner of the Academy Award for Best Original Score in 2018. 

MIDI File: https://bit.ly/2Yys2dN


----------



## axb312

Thank you @ashtongleckman. Would it be possible to do some how to train your dragon stuff sometime?


----------



## cedricm

I completely forgot I subscribed to your great YouTube channel because WTF Google, you never appear in my feed. Thank you for these great resources.


----------



## odod

this is GEM!


----------



## tc9000

These are so cool! To be able to just grab the MIDI files, open in Reaper and tinker about adding libraries is incredibly valuable and educational for me. Thanks!


----------



## TonalDynamics

Evening lads, hate to bother but I'm a Studio One user here.

Apparently S1 can open some Cubase files, but .cpr isn't one of them.

It can however open Music XML... and .cpr is essentially an XML file with different headers or something?

Would it be possible to convert these .CPR files to .XML _without_ owning Cubase 11?

I appreciate that the MIDI files have been made available but would rather just load up the whole project.

I considered doing a trial of Cubase Elements to see if it would do the trick, but I somehow doubt it would export properly given the limitations.

Cheers


----------



## Justin L. Franks

These are awesome! Thanks so much Ashton.


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hi everyone, this list is now updated with all the newest project files including Hans’ Dune, Benjamin Wallfisch’s A Cure for wellness, Desplat’s shape of water, and my new last samurai suite 🙂


----------



## Aceituna

ashtongleckman said:


> Hi everyone, this list is now updated with all the newest project files including Hans’ Dune, Benjamin Wallfisch’s A Cure for wellness, Desplat’s shape of water, and my new last samurai suite 🙂


Great Ashton.
Thanks so much.


----------



## jononotbono

ashtongleckman said:


> and my new last samurai suite


At first glance I thought you said "and my new last samurai shite" and was about to say, what's wrong with you man, Last Samurai is great


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hey guys, the list is now updated with the file for my new Interstellar suite


----------



## Markrs

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey guys, the list is now updated with the file for my new Interstellar suite



Amazing work as always Ashton!


----------



## BigMal

There was a thread here recently asking about 'achingly beautiful' libraries...

It's this.


----------



## Aceituna

Great Ashton.
Thanks.


----------



## ashtongleckman

Hi everyone, the list is updated with the file for my new Wonder Woman suite. 
happy holidays!


----------



## d4vec4rter

This is incredibly generous of you Ashton to share your work like this. It's an invaluable resource for us lesser mortals to gain a practical insight into these compositions and a real education on how it's done.

Thank you.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Thanks so much again for sharing these. Having MIDI files with all the CC data to make a great-sounding mockup has been an incredible help in learning how to use sample libraries effectively.


----------



## d4vec4rter

Hi @ashtongleckman I've just been watching your "Behind The Score" of Dune. I have no idea how long that took you to do but that mock-up is amazing work... sounds incredible! I've downloaded the MIDI file and I'm having a look at it in Cubase. Great that you've included all the cc data and track labels but (I hate to be looking a gift horse in the mouth here) is there any chance you could provide a track by track listing of what libraries you used? Some are fairly obvious what the instrument is and some are reasonably easy to work out but others, like the pads, aren't so much.

I'd love to be able to replicate the sounds you're getting here. I'm only a hobbyist so it's just purely for my own use and education. Anyway, I understand you're a busy young man so no worries if it's not possible and thank you again for what you have provided.


----------



## tc9000

These MIDI files are so much fun for me to load up and play with! Most of all they show me that it's knowledge, not more string libraries that I'm missing!


----------

